# Last Touch :)



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Does anyone want some?

If you do, we have some which we can decant back into your bottles. 

All you need to do is send them into us and we can get them refilled and sent back out to you 

That should help till the end of October when Megs get there stock back in... 

How does that sound?

Johnny


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

decent gallon jars here johnny, http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5LT-PLASTIC-J...hZ005QQcategoryZ13910QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks mate, I wasnt anticipating buying the bottles as that would just put the price up.... I dont want to get stuck with the bottles either... 

I was just going to try and offer a refill service (if you see what I mean) 

Anyway, how you been my ickle Irish friend?


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

all is well johnny ya gay buy. bought a house last week and a boat this week so been busy.


----------



## brightpinkstar (Jul 5, 2006)

Just out of interest if a customer got one of those cans delivered to you would you fill it and send it on. 

Would you consider doing a smaller size last touch until your delivery comes?  no harm in asking.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Is it a free refill johnny? :lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Blimey, better update this. 

WE HAVE NO LAST TOUCH AT ALL.

New stock will be with us at the end of the month. 

And no Mr 12YO its not a free refill


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I have a full bottle I can swap you for this?

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10012

or

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9977

:lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

ardandy said:


> I have a full bottle I can swap you for this?
> 
> http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10012
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Johnny,
Do you have the Last Touch Dispenser Spray bottles? I can't see them on your website.
I have plenty of Last Touch, just want a nice bottle now to spray it from.
Glyn


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll take that as a no then!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

ardandy said:


> I'll take that as a no then!


I have to admit I may have misunderstood you....

Of course I will swap the Last Touch for Zymol Royal.

If you could just bring your credit card with you when you want to pick it up to pay the diffrence in price 

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

GlynRS2 said:


> Johnny,
> Do you have the Last Touch Dispenser Spray bottles? I can't see them on your website.
> I have plenty of Last Touch, just want a nice bottle now to spray it from.
> Glyn


Hi Glyn,

Hope your well 

Heres a link to the page on our site.

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9906


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks - I must look harder next time.
I will be having one of them then  

Now if I am putting an order in there must be something else I need aswell. 
I could have two of those and still have change from a fiver. That can't be right


----------



## brightpinkstar (Jul 5, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hi Glyn,
> 
> Hope your well
> 
> ...


Ive been looking for those for ages, are they displaying on the normal page? 

I am running out of QD fast but dont want to buy anymore as I am going to try LT. Hope my QD will last. :lol:


----------



## brightpinkstar (Jul 5, 2006)

Ooops double post.


----------

